# MONARCH 10 EE ,PRECISION LATHE. ,$10,000 AS IS YUPP NYC



## Silverbullet (Apr 21, 2018)

As is where is..x fresh paint
#6565431030


----------



## benmychree (Apr 21, 2018)

Seems like a lot for such an old machine.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 21, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Seems like a lot for such an old machine.


But it has a rattlecan rebuild.  Seriously, I like 10 EEs as much as anyone, but thats a bit ambitious.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 21, 2018)

And a machine that is over 70 years old could be badly worn, and also remember that it has a motor / generator drive, and liable to be pretty noisy and with a bunch of switching gear that parts are unlikely to be available for. People have junked all that and replaced it with 3 phase AC motors and frequency drives, but I'd think that you'd want to start with a lathe in proven good condition so far as wear is concerned; the older the machine, the less likely that is to happen, not impossible, but not so likely.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 21, 2018)

An extra zero added by mistake


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 21, 2018)

I have watched literally 100s and 100s of 10ee come and go over last couple decades, never seen a round dial machine go for more than 4K in that time.  So take 4K, subtract a couple grand for the silly paint experiment,  and if it is in usable shape as a home shop machine that won't hold tolerances maybe 2 grand if it has some tooling.  My feelings about fresh paint have been gone over before but basically drop price by a couple grand for bad paint,  drop price at least that much more if is silly color like red, blue, green , yellow, purple etc and put all warning flags up cause fresh paint is for suckers and to hide sins.  Let the buyer beware.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 21, 2018)

But, as P.T. Barnum said "There is a sucker born every minute"


----------



## Ray C (Apr 21, 2018)

They forgot to scotchbrite the ways...  Subtract 7 grand.

Ray


----------



## benmychree (Apr 21, 2018)

LOL!  also, they might have flaked the ways, ala used machinery dealers!


----------



## jwmay (Apr 23, 2018)

Well that explains why nobody wanted a perfectly good tailstock I tried to sell on EBay. I painted it! 

As to the topic at hand, I agree the seller is obnoxiously proud of the merchandise.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 23, 2018)

$3K tops if working, which is doubtful.


----------

